
iOS terminal emulator that can compile C code can be with clang - tambourine_man
https://libterm.app/
======
jdonald
While troubleshooting I came across the GitHub source code here:
[https://github.com/ColdGrub1384/LibTerm](https://github.com/ColdGrub1384/LibTerm)

Attempting to compile a small program, the first barrier I came across started
from running cat > hello.c, but after typing the program I found there was no
way to enter ^D. There are mentions of Ctrl characters on GitHub but nothing
clear in the Help options.

So then I tried a herestring with cat > hello.c <<EOF, but herestrings do not
seem to work in this shell (no > prompt and does not exit after typing EOF).
At this point I tried multiple echo lines: While I could put one starting
line, appending to an existing file with >> seems to have no effect.

As my intent is only to test clang, I settled for a one-line C program like
int main() {}. clang hello.c then gave an error: Executable "ld" didn't exist!

Well, I'm here to test the compiler not the linker, so then resorted to clang
-c hello.c and it successfully generated a hello.o object. Yet I'm unable to
analyze the output without the objdump or file commands.

At this point LibTerm may be rather unsuitable for using clang, but running
the help command shows other handy *nix tools, including Lua and Python.

~~~
tambourine_man
There seems to be no way to input control characters yet, only through
hardware keyboard.

Yeah, it's still a bit rough, but promising.

